# fogs on with parking lights?



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Well this is driving me nuts, I love rolling around with fogs and parking lights but with the switch I have it won't let me do fogs unless I have the headlights on. I have the switch out and all apart and working on a fix for this. Has anyone done this before or am i the first?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I think you can do the fogs and parking lights without the headlights with a VAG-Com. I have to find someone with both a VAG-Com and the right codes for the C5 A6.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*

The lights on the C5s are wired, not coded. What this means is that you need to probably rewire the light switch, but I unfortunately can't tell you how, because of the differences between the NA and Euro spec cars.


----------



## 2000 a6 2.7t 6m (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's what I did. Simple and easy.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/235820.phtml


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (2000 a6 2.7t 6m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000 a6 2.7t 6m* »_Here's what I did. Simple and easy.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/235820.phtml

Very interesting! I'll have to poke around the fuses a bit.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

This also works as well, but not easily reversed since you cut and splice a wire in the headlight switch. I did this method after the wire from the fuse tap method got crispy after several hours of use.
http://www.htms.org/fogmod.html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (BostonDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonDriver* »_This also works as well, but not easily reversed since you cut and splice a wire in the headlight switch. I did this method after the wire from the fuse tap method got crispy after several hours of use.
http://www.htms.org/fogmod.html

This is pretty much what I did to my car to have the fogs as DRLs instead of the HIDs, but I bought "repair wires" from the dealer so I didn't have to cut the existing wires.


----------

